# Amano's personal tank



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

I'll just let the picture do the talking on this one.


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

Whoa...


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I can like swim in there, amazing. Would love to see it in person some day.


----------



## daykinmade (Aug 26, 2005)

amazing... period
is there a comprehensive article about this tank someplace, aquajournal maybe?
thanks for blessing us with the photo

JAck


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Why isn't it rimless....lol


----------



## foremptyfields (Jun 14, 2006)

There is an article in one of the tropical fish magazines i think. I saw it at work the other day. Although the picture in the magazine doesnt show the true size/beauty of this one.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Penny for his thoughts...
I see red wine.

Regards

Stan


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

There's a brief reference to ADA Wine in the 2006 catalog. Amano partnered with Giorgio Melandri of Italy (and Hydra magazine) to produce a line of wines that they suggest as a nice complement to enjoying a fine aquascape.


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

i bet Amano's electricity bills are quite high..


----------



## KungPaoChicky (Oct 11, 2005)

jsenske said:


> There's a brief reference to ADA Wine in the 2006 catalog. Amano partnered with Giorgio Melandri of Italy (and Hydra magazine) to produce a line of wines that they suggest as a nice complement to enjoying a fine aquascape.


scented C02, fine wines...what next? I'll cross my fingers for Amano to put out an album.

on another note, do you happen to know how recent that picture is?


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

It's pretty recent I think, not sure exactly, though.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

I wonder the subjects of the conversations around that table. 

Amano seems to enjoy making interpretations about human behavior. He has many analyses about his past and human nature in general in his books. That table and the room seem to be an excellent psychology lab to observe people's reactions. And I believe that the wine facilitates the journey into the repressed parts of experiences.


----------



## mshaeffer (Nov 21, 2004)

Anyone have a bigger pic? Or maybe more???


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

It must have been set up for a while for the plants to have grown out of the tank like that. Here's some pics when it was being set up:

LINK


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

dang....


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

So thats how Amano gets his ideas...drunk


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

How many bags of Aquasoil/Powersand would you need for a tank like that? :lol: I think I remember reading that tank is about 2 years old in that picture, and he has yet to do a water change or trim a plant! Imagine what it must have been like just to find the wood he used. I mean those are freakin' logs he's got in there.


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

Actually, a project like this does seems quite do-able to me. I think the biggest thing for most of us is that such a design committment that would alter the house. I (at least) would be hesitant to do it, in case I ever decided to move or sell it. 

Really, though, it's a steel frame and glass panels with skylights and HQI halides above. You could use commercial pool filtration equipment to run it and if you were willing to do the work yourself, the biggest expense would be the glass. Lots of the overhead in tanks like this, I suspect, is the decor. If you were paying someone to bring in stumps, rocks, and gravel, I could see how that side of the price could add up to more than the cost of tank hardware, itself. 

Beautiful tank, regardless.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

The tank is actually on it's second layout. The additional pics above are from the initial installation of the first layout. In 2004, there were a series of pretty big earthquakes near Niigata that caused a fair amount of damage to the aquascape (wood fell over, etc.). So he did a new, but similar layout, using the same hardscape materials.The 2005 catalog, which many now have, has a big spread with the new layout just shortly after completion. There's an excellent page spread with the new layout really at a peak moment in the 2006 catalog. I have a small version of it (see below), but the print version is a lot nicer; very crisp and sharp. There's also a detailed article (in English!) about the tank and accompanying systems. I will be anxious to get the 2006 catalog out there en masse as soon as they arrive. It's about the coolest publication available for our hobby.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

That'd be cool to see in person. It does seem to be a do-able project, as in building and maintaining it.

Design and plant placement on the other hand........I'm about 40 years away from that.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

jsenske said:


> I'll just let the picture do the talking on this one.


Well, you've got to admit, not only is he a good businessman, Amano has class. Brilliant yet simple and elegant layout of the room, great view of the beautiful outdoor gardenscape, that tank... and a glass of wine while contemplating all of it!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I wonder what he does with the plants he prunes, hes truely a god of the planted tank world.


----------



## shewey (Jun 19, 2006)

Truely a beautiful tank. Does anyone know any details of what fish he keeps in there? Looks perfect for Discus I think...I am sure the tank is big enough for several species and they are probably all self sustainable in a tank that size. 

Mark.


----------



## heidisue (May 3, 2006)

I didn't think I could love that guy any more than I already do but then you go and post this. The tank is amazing and he looks so CHILL.


----------



## thatguy (Oct 16, 2005)

Laith said:


> Well, you've got to admit, not only is he a good businessman, Amano has class. Brilliant yet simple and elegant layout of the room, great view of the beautiful outdoor gardenscape, that tank... and a glass of wine while contemplating all of it!


you touched on something interesting.

Amano is not just some guy who can grow plants. He is an artist. 
He has the ability to design and create.
And like many designers, his taste and style is evident in many aspects of his trade and likely his life.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2005)

shewey said:


> Truely a beautiful tank. Does anyone know any details of what fish he keeps in there? Looks perfect for Discus I think...I am sure the tank is big enough for several species and they are probably all self sustainable in a tank that size.
> 
> Mark.


In print you can see a huge school of Rummy nose, Cardinals, and Roseline Sharks. The previous layout has a group of huge Altum Angels.

thatguy-- very well put.


----------



## JoeHoetzl (Feb 23, 2005)

So when is ADG going to stock the ADA Chainsaw line? 
Very, very, very nice tank. 

Have you done one that big yet? What is the biggest planted you've done personally? Would love to see it!


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Roy Deki said:


> Why isn't it rimless....lol


Haha, good call.


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

Ajax said:


> How many bags of Aquasoil/Powersand would you need for a tank like that? :lol: I think I remember reading that tank is about 2 years old in that picture, and he has yet to do a water change or trim a plant! Imagine what it must have been like just to find the wood he used. I mean those are freakin' logs he's got in there.


He had the wood shipped to him from the Amazon.


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

erik Loza said:


> Actually, a project like this does seems quite do-able to me. I think the biggest thing for most of us is that such a design committment that would alter the house. I (at least) would be hesitant to do it, in case I ever decided to move or sell it.


I have the 2004 AGA Convention video that shows the construction of his tank/house/pond. Pretty amazing. It's more like he built the house around the tank rather than modified the house for it. The backyard and pond are awesome, when you see pictures you get the feeling that it's on acres of property, but it's really a typical suburban lot. The video is available online at the AGA's website.


----------

